# Do you let your GSD on your couch??



## rustilldown

Do you let your dogs on the couch? Our pup, 4 1/2 months got on the couch the other day and let her stay because it was nice to have her there. We before would always tell her off. This is the first give-in I have ever had with her and I need to make the choice now if I am going to let her always be on the couch or not and enforce it. The only reason I would not want to is if we get new couches that are not leather I would not want her on them. Well, any new couches for that matter... HAHA! But have you all had positive experiances or negative? This may be the only thing she gets her way with


----------



## n2gsds

Yes, guilty! I do keep throws on the sofas though.


----------



## stolibaby

Stoli goes on the couch because as you said he got up once as a puppy and snuggled with me and I was hooked! He has never tried chewing other than one time in which he nibbled for a second but he didn't do any damage and stopped when redirected. The worst is at times he "burrows" in to the couch but again no damage occurs. Also we have a cloth couch and yes the clean up sucks and more often ppl end up with fur all over themselves but that's life lol


----------



## fuzzybunny

I do as well. Bunny's well behaved so we don't have any issues with it. Jazz is a lot bigger and he doesn't seem to like it up there as much but he's allowed.


----------



## GSD MOM

Yep both of mine are allowed up.


----------



## gsdraven

Yup (and the bed too!). BUT, they both get off immediately when I tell them to.

If you don't want her on them for life, then don't let her do it now.


----------



## myshepharley

Yep!! They are all allowed on couch and in bed. Harley usually sleeps on the couch at night because he will not sleep in bed if my husband is in. Don't know why. We have a Fox Terrier that needs to be under the covers, glued to your leg. Wouldn't have it any other way!!!


----------



## jakeandrenee

No!


----------



## Mac's Mom

Absolutely Not! LOL


----------



## jprice103

Yep...she's allowed on the couch and in bed! Wouldn't have it any other way! Love the snuggle time!


----------



## gsdraven

Who wouldn't want to snuggle with Cheyenne!!


----------



## jprice103

gsdraven said:


> Who wouldn't want to snuggle with Cheyenne!!


LOL! I know!!!


----------



## fuzzybunny

I was cuddling in bed once with Bunny when she sneezed and nailed me in the mouth with her head. My husband woke up to me screaming with blood dripping down my chin not knowing what had happened. Poor girl, was so upset that she hurt mom, lol.


----------



## selzer

I lied. I said yes. But "no" would have been less correct. They let me share their couch...

Yes, I bought the couch in a distressed brown leather. Best decision I ever made. Got it on sale and it is comfortable and awesome. 

If I must go and live under the bridge, I hope I can drag it along with me and the dogs.


----------



## Courtney

I said that I would NEVER let my dog in the bed or on the couches. But, I invite him up ALL the time lol


----------



## jrod

Couches and Beds are for Humans not hairy dogs. 

Don't get me wrong I love our boy but he will be too big and hairy to be on the couch or bed. I hate getting off a couch covered in dog hair or sleeping in it. Actually, Baron is not allowed in the bedroom. He has is own nice comfy bed/pad on the floor in front of the TV stand.


----------



## Gretchen

Always, but she actually does not want to go up that much. She runs hot and prefers to lay on our cool tiles. We have two couch covers from the SureFit company. They are wonderful, easy to wash and extended the life of our sofa.


----------



## CassandGunnar

We started out as "NO" on both, but over the years, we have switched to yes, but only if they're invited and (now) they know that they have to get down when they're told.


----------



## JustMeLeslie

The only one allowed on the couch is Samson and that's b/c when he was younger he was so little we didn't want him stepped on by the other dogs. I put him on a couch near ours with his blanket and it's been like that every since. Jamie has her own Drs. Foster and Smith orthopedic bed so she stays on that other than that she really likes the floor. She never really too much wanted on the couch anyways once she got older so it has never been a problem. There is also a large Lazyboy ottoman she's allowed on, but she doesn't get on it much except to look out the window occassionally. She does sleep with me at night when hubby is gone. She has another Dr. Fosters and Smith ortho bed in the bedroom too she sleeps on when hubby is home b/c Jamie's a bed hog we can't all sleep comfortably when she plasters herself right in the middle of us or on top of us.LOL


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

My answer is yes and no. Our couch is a sectional and it goes completely across our living room window, which is by the front door. He is allowed on the couch for the purpose of checking the property, if he hears something or just periodically he will check to see if there are any strangers around our property or alert us to any visitors. Just to sit or lay on the couch, the answer is no. However when we are not home, and I pull up in the driveway-I can see him quickly jumping off the couch-sneaky dog.


----------



## Lilie

They are only allowed on the furniture if they are invited. However, as big as my GSD is, he can sit next to the couch and rest his head & shoulders across it anyways. He never stays on the couch or the bed. He asks to come up, and then after a few minutes jumps down.


----------



## shilohsmom

One of the biggest benefits of having dogs is being able to cuddle with them on the sofa or in the bed at night-I wouldn't want to miss that for the world. So yes, my dogs are allowed on the sofa.


----------



## GSDGunner

Does this answer your question?


----------



## CaliBoy

Yawn. :silly: I get so tired of these silly questions.










So, if ya'll don't mind, I've got a couple of Zzzz's to catch up on. It is a nice, lazy afternoon after all.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Daisy and Lucky dont sleep with us ,neither can handle heat but we started buing leather couches by the time Daisy was 18 months old.Daisy has a memory foam posturpedic bed and Lucky lays beside his bed, Both like tile and the floor.They used to have their own chairs to watch the front yard.


----------



## rustilldown

Thank you for the replys!!!

Even before reading everything I though I was going to be joining the yes group. It makes me happy and her happy. She will not be allowed in the bed, but I love her on the couch. I don't think she will come up all the time. The first time was Saturday, then she did it yesterday once with me and once with my wife. 

Emma is officially allowed on my couch!!


----------



## Sue Smart

The girls actually have the 2 armchairs to themselves.


----------



## JeffM

They had 'their' coach in their Den but have since thrown it out. They are not allowed on any other furniture. The rare time we allow a visit on our bed though


----------



## suzzyq01

guilty...snuggle time is better on the couch than the floor :wub:


----------



## GSDGunner

rustilldown said:


> I don't think she will come up all the time.


:rofl:

You say that NOW! Just wait.................. opcorn:


----------



## webzpinner

If Jake EVER jumped on the couch, my wife would turn him into a floor rug in front of the fireplace! He's not allowed in bathrooms, bedrooms, or on the couches. Those are all HUGE no-no's.


----------



## Catu

My dogs are not allowed to get on the couch or the bed when they want, but they can be invited by me to snuggle when I'm studying or watching TV.


----------



## MicheleMarie

nope!!! not allowed on any furniture and they're not allowed upstairs or in the kitchen  

on occasion i have a leather lazy boy at work i will sometimes put them on if it's a rainy day or if one is not feeling well. but they are hesitant to get up at first because they know it's very taboo lol


----------



## selzer

Not sure why anyone would not want the dog on the bed, a bed full of puppies???









Distressed leather is the way to go:









Armchairs? yeah, we do arm chairs:


----------



## Dogaroo

I started with "no dogs on the couch" but it eventually morphed into "the couch is not a doggie launching pad." I love to cuddle with my dogs, and the couch is more comfortable than the floor. They know the furniture is mine, though, and they can be "dis-invited" at any time.


----------



## Dogaroo

My furniture is ultra-stylish. It's not just distressed; it looks like it's having a bloomin' nervous breakdown!


----------



## CarrieJ

I'm kinda inbetween.
It's allowed so I put yes. 
If I'm laying down...no, because she's a big couch hog...if I'm sitting up reading yeah.

Not on the bed as it's high off the ground; she had a seizure and endoed right off it. That's just safety.

Seltzer, do you sleep in the crate with all those puppies on the bed? 
*grin* it is adorable though.


----------



## rjThor

Our pup is not much of a couch pup, but he sure loves to jump on the bed, we encouraged him when he was a lil tiny pup, when he wasn't able to jump up, but now at 5 months it's an easy jump for him, and he does it to lay with me or my son, but for some reason he dont like to be cuddled or hugged, he let's out these crazy yelps after a few minutes, and starts to roll from side to side, and moves over to our feet section, and then jumps down n lays on the floor next to the head board... I want our pup to cuddle with us....


----------



## PupperLove

No way! I don't allow them on the couch. I prefer to have the places where I like to relax free of hair and doggy smell. The couch and bed are MY places! Also, Jackson takes up 3/4 of the couch when he 'sneaks' up, and add Arlo to that, we would be on the floor! Also, the amount of dirt they bring in from outside and who knows what else, I prefer that to stay on the floor or in their room!


----------



## Dogaroo

selzer said:


> Not sure why anyone would not want the dog on the bed, a bed full of puppies???


Oh, those ears are all kinds of adorable!! If they were at my house, they would never learn to stand up straight, because I would be kissing them all the time (along with those sweet schnozzles of theirs).


----------



## doggiedad

my dog is allowed on the bed, chair, sofa, etc.
he wasn't allowed on the funiture untill he was
a yr. old or older. i wanted him trained
before allowing him on the funiture so i could have control
of him.


----------



## selzer

Dogaroo said:


> My furniture is ultra-stylish. It's not just distressed; it looks like it's having a bloomin' nervous breakdown!


:rofl:

I did not put the picture of the couch the monsters ATE. 

Doggiedad, I no longer pretend I want to have control over them. I just accept it more and more how much control they have over me.


----------



## PaddyD

doggiedad said:


> my dog is allowed on the bed, chair, sofa, etc.
> he wasn't allowed on the funiture untill he was
> a yr. old or older. i wanted him trained
> before allowing him on the funiture so i could have control
> of him.


Now THAT makes a lot of sense.

Furniture is for people. Dog furniture is for dogs.


----------



## selzer

Mine love furniture. I have no problem with that.


----------



## CarrieJ

Hm...I like furniture picture number 2 and number 7.
Puppies on the bed is the best though.
I admit to waiting for awhile before allowing Alice up on the sofa.


----------



## doggiedad

"now that makes a lot of sense", what are you
trying to say"??? my funiture is for my family
and our dog. i love when our dog curls
up at the foot of the bed or lays in between
us when asked. i love how he snuggles on the sofa with us.
your missing out on the type of
feeling you get from a dog that snuggles.



doggiedad said:


> my dog is allowed on the bed, chair, sofa, etc.
> he wasn't allowed on the funiture untill he was
> a yr. old or older. i wanted him trained
> before allowing him on the funiture so i could have control
> of him.





PaddyD said:


> Now THAT makes a lot of sense.
> 
> Furniture is for people. Dog furniture is for dogs.


----------



## doggiedad

i agree they have control over us. the control iwas talking about
had to do with me being able to ask my dog
to jump on or off the funiture. 

i'm hoping someone says their dog doesn't have control
over them. i can't wait to show them how much
control their dog has over them. opcorn:



selzer said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I did not put the picture of the couch the monsters ATE.
> 
> Doggiedad, I no longer pretend I want to have control over them. I just accept it more and more how much control they have over me.


----------



## redsox10

Dylan has his own recliner we let him on. My husband even gets up for him. I let him on the bed but he ussually doesn't go on the bed without asking.


----------



## JustJim

Couch, yes. She was on a couch in the first pic the breeder sent me, so I figured, "why not?" What was really funny was watching her figure how to climb up and sit in the rocking chair! It's only a problem when I'm in the chair first and trying to read.


----------



## Lucy Dog

You sure you don't mean... do the dogs let the humans on their furniture?


----------



## CarrieJ

I'm not sure about that GSD on the bed...sure there's enough room? Might need a bigger bed!


----------



## Lucy Dog

CarrieJ said:


> I'm not sure about that GSD on the bed...sure there's enough room? Might need a bigger bed!


It's a queen... good thing I don't have one of those 100+ pound shepherds or I'd be sleeping on the floor.

The little black and white one robs all the pillow space so he's just as guilty. The big one takes the mattress space and the little one takes the pillows. I'm left with cleaning up the fur and a small corner of the bed... lol.


----------



## Texas_Eva

It seems more common for me to be on the floor and the pup to be on the couch with the gf than vice versa.


----------



## Capone

Couch, bed , and chair. If you get up he steals your seat. Try to move him on my daughter's bed on his side gets mad. None of my friends or family can believe I allow it. But he's my baby.


----------



## 1der_girl

Nope. Couches/beds are for humans. There is the whole dominance thing, the fur (!!), and the fact that we like to take her when we go to friends/family member's houses, and it cuts way down on confusion. From day 1 we have always tought that all 4 paws stay on the floor at all times (no couch, no jumping on people, no counter surfing, etc.).


----------



## Sigurd's Mom

He's allowed, but he doesn't do it. I've called him up a few times and he just moans like "oh mom", lays on the couch for a few minutes, moans more (sighing too), and gets down. He's not a very cuddly guy.


----------



## Vrettasta

This is usually what I come home to after work if I come in quietly enough, so yes, he's allowed on the couch/bed! lol


----------



## kiya

No our dogs are not allowed to lay on the couch. They can put thier front legs up to give hugs. They are allowed on the bed until we go to sleep at night, then they must get down and go to thier own bed.
When I come home from work they all come into the bedroom & jump up on the bed while I change from work clothes, it's like a big party to them, their all happy because I'm home so they act silly and play.
If I try to take a nap during the day I always invite the dogs up on the bed to sleep with me.


----------



## asia39

on the couch ????? nooooo..... never. haha


----------



## mainegsd

on the couch, yes. I can sometimes catch Axle sleeping on it upside down. We cuddle on the bed when I go to sleep, but he will only stay there for 5 minutes before hopping down and settling in on the floor next to me.


----------



## CaliBoy

I'm seeing some of the most adorable pics of dogs, especially the black one (I think his name is Apollo?). Too cute for words.


----------



## rjThor

Thor is not allowed on the sofas yet, but he is allowed on the beds with us, he's become a BIG U of TEXAS LONGHORN fan.....He was still about 3 months on this one.


----------



## doggiedad

what dominance thing??? we visit people with our dog
also and he's never tried to jump on anyone elses funiture.
i agree no counter surfing, table surfing or jumping on people.




1der_girl said:


> Nope. Couches/beds are for humans.
> 
> >>>> There is the whole dominance thing, the fur (!!), and the fact that we like to take her when we go to friends/family member's houses, and it cuts way down on confusion. <<<<
> 
> From day 1 we have always tought that all 4 paws stay on the floor at all times (no couch, no jumping on people, no counter surfing, etc.).


----------



## WarrantsWifey

Oh, Killian jumped up on the counters for the first time the other day, what a trouble maker I have!!


----------



## goatdude

Never have allowed any of our dogs in bed or on furniture mainly because of shedding. My first GSD always tried to sneak up on the furniture though but the others have been real good about staying off. I do have a couple dog beds for her to sleep on, one in the bedroom and one where we watch TV.


----------



## jkscandi50

Yes - all the critters allowed on couches - of course the birds do the most damage - they like to chew the pillows.....


----------



## weber1b

We did not get our three as pups (all rescues) so we didn't have the small, gotta get next to you syndrome. We have never allowed them up and they haven't ever pushed it. With three of them, there would definitely be no place left for us. The bed would be worse, especially since it's a water bed.


----------



## fam07

As we speak, this is what is happening at our home! We have never been able to follow the "keep them off the furniture rule" They are so sweet and therapeutic. Once we realized that we WERE "those crazy dog people":crazy: we slowly changed our furniture over to leather and "fake" leather. Anything that I can take a wash cloth too. Now the only time I realize how crazy our home is with 5 kids and 3 dogs...is when someone comes over and our dogs stare at them to "will" them off the furniture. One of our Whippets has no manners at all and even "billy goats" onto the back of the couch to look out the window. Poor Vesper realizes that something is happening at a higher level then she can reach yet. She looks at the other pups, then us and whines! I'm sure she is processing it and will figure out that the couch is pretty comfy!


----------



## Olivers mama

Ziva sleeps with us - but we need a bigger bed. It's a queen, but she's 96 lbs & doesn't leave much room. There's also 1 cat on my pillow & 1 at the foot of the bed.

She's not allowed on the couch - simply not enough room. None are allowed in the kitchen, except the crippled kitty, Oliver.:crazy:


----------



## Dogaroo

Your dog should have his own bed. At least, that's what I've heard.


----------



## webzpinner

doggiedad said:


> i agree they have control over us. the control iwas talking about
> had to do with me being able to ask my dog
> to jump on or off the funiture.
> 
> i'm hoping someone says their dog doesn't have control
> over them. i can't wait to show them how much
> control their dog has over them. opcorn:


I'll take the bait, if only to prove you wrong. My dog has zero control over me. I don't fawn over my dog like many here. I enjoy Jake's company, but I don't rearrange my life over him. He's acclimated himself to my family's schedule. He's last on the totem pole. He gets plenty of affection and exercise from the kids, fed a good food, but he's not doted on.


----------



## ed1911

Couch? They get in the bed with me.


----------



## Floppy

The layer of fur on my couch points to yes.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN

We have leather sofa's and Nero has his favourite spot by the window so he can keep an eye on whats happening outside, and he has a blanket on his spot where he likes to lie, As I don't want him tearing the leather, But Im sure that when we are out he sleeps all over them...Cheeky boy..! We also let him on our bed, but he knows when we say off or down we mean it and he will jump down.


----------



## BR870

My last GSD got to sit on the couch. He got fur all over the couch (I wear alot of black too), and he even occasionally threw-up on it when sick. Atleast once or twice I remember cleaning up diarrhea off the couch. 

So now, with our new pup, she is not allowed on the furniture. Its working much better, and she doesn't seem to mind since she has never been allowed since day 1.


----------



## Greek

Haha titan stays on the floor, we have a nice carpet for him


----------



## VDAL

Nuka sleeps on her bed.She's not allowed to be on couch or our bedroom.I would love to have it next to me but having hairs all over me...no thank you
We set this up from day one and She's not even trying.I can leave my bedroom door open She will pass it and not even going in.


----------



## Rosa

No I don't let them up! There just wouldn't be enough room for us all! lol


----------



## EchoGSD

Echo is allowed on the couch -- once she was over the puppy stage there wasn't a problem. Well, except for the amount of vacuuming I have to do <grin> But it's worth it to have her stretched out with her head snuggled up against my leg.


----------



## Wolfie907

She can go where ever she wants. She also knows on and off commands, so it's not like she's running the place...though we know she pretty much does.


----------



## rjThor

I don't mind him on the sofa's, I hardly ever or we hardly ever are in the living room, as long as he's clean, I have no problem with it, but If I ask him to get off, he will listen and get off n lay on the throw carpet I have in the room.


----------



## Sarah Rose

Couch - No.
Bed - Absolutely. 

As you can see from the pictures. 

They sleep with us every night, and play on the bed constantly throughout the day. We need a new bed because of it...... If you see the towel covering the box spring, its because its eaten completely through to nothing (you can see springs and everything, NOTHING is there to cover anything. Not to mention the damage done to the wood. It was a puppy stage, and they no longer chew on the bed because they definitely know better. Our pup, I will catch her gnawing on it here and there, but I correct it. She doesnt chew to destroy....only to gnaw.


----------



## JanaeUlva

Hehehe yup. Hubby said no dogs on the furniture. That was cool with me. But when Minka was a wee pup she, a few times, had a case of the puppy zooms and launched herself into my lap while I was sitting in my recliner. Too cute so I let her stay. Hehehe hubby said "that's going to be a problem" ummm not in my opinion. So we compromised and Minka could sit with me on the recliner but no other furniture. 

One night we are watching TV, Jeff is sitting on the couch and I am sitting in the recliner. I look over and there I see Minka slowly climbing on the couch to snuggle with Jeff. And he let her. He's as much a sucker for my sweet little Minka as I am. 

Interestingly, she's not all that interested in sitting on the furniture. Only occasionally does she climb up to visit but never stays long and never goes on the furniture if we aren't sitting there. She has a couple big comfy dog pillows and that is probably the reason.


----------



## gypsyrose

rustilldown said:


> Do you let your dogs on the couch? Our pup, 4 1/2 months got on the couch the other day and let her stay because it was nice to have her there. We before would always tell her off. This is the first give-in I have ever had with her and I need to make the choice now if I am going to let her always be on the couch or not and enforce it. The only reason I would not want to is if we get new couches that are not leather I would not want her on them. Well, any new couches for that matter... HAHA! But have you all had positive experiances or negative? This may be the only thing she gets her way with


We invite Gypsy on the furniture but she is onlly allowed when invited i also have a big canvass cushion and blanket we use for her place.


----------



## Tbarrios333

Denali is definitely allowed on the couch  She is smart though; she knows she is only allowed on the couches in the den. The ones in the living room are off limits. I remember one of our new puppy rules was "No dogs on furniture," but that didn't last long. 
The puppy isn't allowed on anything yet; she has to earn it!
Denali also knows that she can lay on the bed in the guest bedroom (at least before we got a roommate) and she would sleep in there when I left the house. 
We don't allow her to sleep on our bed even though it's a king because I'm a light sleeper and all of us run hot at night. I would never get any sleep! When BF leaves on a business trip I'll try to get her up there with me... she just whines like "mom! I'm not supposed to be on here!!" and jumps off lol.
Puppy is still confined to her crate. The poor thing has evil parents!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Stark says, "Yes, I allow my human on my bed and couch."

Yawn:









Snuggles in for a good night's rest:









Even my Grandma lets me snuggle on the bed:









I let the cat up too:









Move over? Umm.. there is plenty of room on the floor; do not disturb my beauty rest:









Humans on the floor, dogs take the couch:









Cats get the couch too:









Tobbie says, "Try to make me move, go on, try it."









This is the life:









Not sure where YOU are sleeping tonight?


----------



## JeffM

JeffM said:


> They had 'their' coach in their Den but have since thrown it out. They are not allowed on any other furniture. The rare time we allow a visit on our bed though


Clearly Riggs visits these forums at night when we were are in bed because the other morning I came down to grab an advil, stumble around the kitchen, then start heading upstairs.

Something possessed me to turn around and look in the living room and sure as sh*t, there was Riggs, proudly laying up on the couch watching me. I swear he was grinning 

Told him off and then went along my way.

The nerve of some dawgs. :laugh:


----------



## spidermilk

I beg my dog to get up on the couch or bed with me! He will lay on furniture for a few minutes, but then gets off and lays on the floor. I have never noticed hair or anything on the couches. If he is wet or dirty then I either put him in his crate for a few minutes until he is dry and brush him off or ask him to lay on a towel or blanket. He prefers to lay either directly in front of the front door (and looking out the window...) or on his doggie bed.


----------



## lucyindaski

No, because if he is on the couch there is no room for anyone else.


----------



## JulieWright

I'm replying to this as a long time canine educator, not as a killjoy!
Dogs, like wolves, are social animals who need to live in a well structured hierarchy. Each "pack" must have a fair & coherant leader and in the case of dogs, that has to be us.
Beds & sofas are OUR domain. We, as pack leaders (or dominants) have the right to be there. If we allow our dogs onto our furniture, especially when they're young, they'll consider themselves as our equals. Once they reach adolescence, they'll be more confident about defying us, challenging our authority & this can lead to aggression.
Making sure that you keep your dog in a "subordinate" position is not cruel, in fact, it's part of their communication codes & is more easily understood by them than "humanising" them. It's far kinder to ensure that they know their place within the hierarchy- they feel less confused, a sense of belonging & total respect (which we perceive as love) for their owners.
I have 6 GSDs & am dominant male AND female among them. We all live in such harmony, togetherness & understanding. They are my subordinates, yet are perfectly happy in that role!
Julie
Silver 10yrs
Taïga 8yrs
Africa 6yrs
Enjie 2yrs
Finn 6 months
Gaïa 3 months


----------



## HEINOLFGSD

Yep, I sure do. I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Catu

JulieWright said:


> I'm replying to this as a long time canine educator, not as a killjoy!
> Dogs, like wolves, are social animals who need to live in a well structured hierarchy. Each "pack" must have a fair & coherant leader and in the case of dogs, that has to be us.
> Beds & sofas are OUR domain. We, as pack leaders (or dominants) have the right to be there. If we allow our dogs onto our furniture, especially when they're young, they'll consider themselves as our equals. Once they reach adolescence, they'll be more confident about defying us, challenging our authority & this can lead to aggression.
> Making sure that you keep your dog in a "subordinate" position is not cruel, in fact, it's part of their communication codes & is more easily understood by them than "humanising" them. It's far kinder to ensure that they know their place within the hierarchy- they feel less confused, a sense of belonging & total respect (which we perceive as love) for their owners.


I agree with you to a given point. I am so confident in my position with my small pack that I don't need to show it to them with artificial aids. It is MY couch and MY bed, and since they are mine, I decide when I give permission to get up to snuggle with me and when I want to be left alone to study or work and they have to resign to lay on their own mats. I don't buy all that old school thing of not let them be on the furniture, not let them walk in front of you, not let them win while playing tug, mainly because I don't need crutches to get respect from them because they know well enough that if I raise an eyebrow they are in trouble and the next minute we all can roll on the floor playing (Oh yes! I let my 35 kg working line schutzhund adolescent male walk all over me!!!). 

Now, I understand that many people need those to maintain certain pack order to avoid their dogs getting over their heads. I do pet obedience too and at first glance you know when people is not natural while dealing with their dogs... then they need all those old book helps.


----------



## cta

i've had people make me feel like i was some weirdo because i let our dog on the couch and in the bed. they made it a big deal like "oh no...don't do that! that's so bad...he won't respect you" ...so on and so forth. when we first got him we had a "no furniture" rule, however, that quickly went out the window after the first time he snuck up on the couch and curled up in a little ball. personally i love when he comes and lays with me, but it's only when i tell him to...which is basically all the time  if he feels uncomfortable at any point he just jumps off and goes to sprawl out on the floor or under the coffee table, but he never stays away for too long! getting hair off the furniture is obviously not fun (i keep a blanket on the spot where he lays) but i knew there would be hair when i decided to get a dog...it comes with the territory. and eventhough he sheds like a maniac, all the hair in the world wouldn't stop me from enjoying QT with my little man.

first pic is on my parents' couch...they are dog ppl too and thought it was pretty funny our huge beast wanted permission to be on their furniture too.


----------



## Texas_Eva

As long as Eva gets off the couch and bed when told, and only comes onto them when told she is allowed. I'm no expert on any dog behavior stuff but I figure since I feed her, I'm still top dog 

Except for my girlfriend...I take my orders from her


----------



## King James

I do put Rocky up on the bed since he can't quite get up by himself yet. The couch is a no-no though. He doesn't seem to care about cuddling though. I've tried letting him sit im lap. He just wiggles around and wants to get away.


----------



## CookieTN

I think Cookie used to be allowed on the furniture, but then she accidentally peed on my dad's bed once and then they made her stay off all the furniture.
I used to let her on the couch with me sometimes, though. Hehe. After she got incontinence, that stopped. (Except once when I had her sit in my lap.)

I don't know about all her life, but I do know that during the last couple of years of her life she would sneak onto the couch when we were not looking. (Guess I spoiled her.) We'd catch her sometimes, and eventually we piled some things onto the couch when we went places to keep her off of it.


----------



## Bee

Only if they are invited by who ever is sat there. They aren't allowed to go up otherwise


----------



## Dragonwyke

_it wasn't a matter of "letting" them on the couch. it's just "their" couch, that's it. we sit w/them sometimes, my daughters and i, but in all actuality it's theirs. it's the one place in the house that no one tells them to leave alone, or get off of. they don't get into beds, or onto chairs or tables, just the couch, so it's theirs. lol 

i don't work from this premise: "_Beds & sofas are OUR domain. We, as pack leaders (or dominants) have the right to be there. If we allow our dogs onto our furniture, especially when they're young, they'll consider themselves as our equals. Once they reach adolescence, they'll be more confident about defying us, challenging our authority & this can lead to aggression." _the reason i don't, is because having worked w/fear and dominance aggression in dogs for many years i find it's not what you DON'T allow them to do, but what you DO allow them to do and the behaviors you allow them. negative reinforcement doesn't garner authority or respect, they don't WANT to be pack leaders. dogs are born followers. ppl just have to show themselves capable of leading w/out being idiots. 

i don't have any creditable training, but what i've learned has kept me from being challenged from any breed of dog w/out using "subordination" tactics on them. but then i don't have protection, defense, or attack dogs. just sweet family pets. 

maria 
_


----------



## PiedPiperInKC

I never let Titan or Nikka on our couch or our bed. But since I lost both of them unexpectedly in the past 3 months...those rules have been thrown out the window with 13-week old Kaiya. 

She will have every bit of obedience training and be required to respect us and our house - but when it comes to stuff like this - if she wants to come up on the bed or couch to cuddle with us...there's no way I'm going to miss out on moments like that. I appreciate EVERYTHING in a much different way now! :wub:

(By the way, the night before Nikka died...which we weren't expecting at all....there was a MASSIVE hailstorm here in KC that we hadn't seen the likes of in decades. She was ALWAYS scared of thunderstorms & got into our shower to hide whenever one came! Well, she had just been through a month of **** fighting for her life and when this hailstorm came I felt SO bad for her as she was still on the mend. She crawled up on our couch and my 16-yr old daughter & I just couldn't say "no" after all she had been through. My daughter got a blanket & covered her with it, she hid her head under the pillow. These were the last pics we ever took of her....and they were on the couch. SO glad we let her do it....


----------



## bocron

Not in MY house!


----------



## JLOCKHART29

Nope not on the bed or the kitchen eather. Would love for him to but he is to dominant. Let him have a space behind couch and before long he would growl if I went back there. Don't need the headache of proving my house my rules. He has his crate where he can come and go when in the house. My bed, couch and kitchen are mine. Not negotiable.


----------



## ChristenHolden

A few new couch potato pics


----------



## Uzi-

This is great lots of funny pictures in here......mine are also spoiled.


----------



## Franksmom

couch no...... bed YES!


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Couch, Tanner thinks he owns it. And Molly owns the loveseat.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Nope, no dogs on the furniture. Halo seems to have found a loophole in this rule, however.... 










Technically, she's not _on_ the furniture.


----------



## k_sep

Nope! Not the couch or the bed.


----------



## PhoenixOrion

Yes to both but he gets down when told.


----------



## High5

Couch no but catch her sneaking on the bed all the time.


----------



## Miss Molly May

she sure does! We had to buy her, her own bed

View attachment 10194


View attachment 10195


----------



## tsteves

I dont think there is anywhere besides the cats room that is off limits.  Spoiled turd! :wub:


----------



## BGSD

Miss Molly May said:


> she sure does! We had to buy her, her own bed
> 
> View attachment 10194
> 
> 
> View attachment 10195


Ha! Her own Kirkland couch.


----------



## Miss Molly May

BGSD said:


> Ha! Her own Kirkland couch.


good ol Costco!


----------



## Dogaroo

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Nope, no dogs on the furniture. Halo seems to have found a loophole in this rule, however....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Technically, she's not _on_ the furniture.


Aww, dat's so schweet!  (Very pretty dogs, too!)


----------



## CaliBoy

Cassidy's mom: I just love the photos in this thread of everyone's dogs. But your photo is really neat. In your photo, one of the dogs looks like they are resting their head on their daddy's shoulder. It brings back memories of my princess that passed away. She always would walk up to me and lay her head like that on my shoulder when I was laying on the couch. Of course, if I was sitting up, she would jump up on the couch and totally cuddle, like she just could never get enough lovin. 

The other dog (Halo) that is using her daddy as a sofa is too precious for words, also. I hate cleaning the hair off the sofas, but I just can't help letting my little guy plop himself down wherever he gets a wild hair.


----------



## bellamia

absolutely yes! and on the bed.


----------



## damaya

No on the furniture or bed. He has his own space, and likes it quite well. I honestly cannot imagine cuddling or snuggling with Icon. Anytime I have layed in the floor with him he has looked at it as an opportunity to attack me while I'm down. I guess wrestling would be our "cuddle time". The only time he will lay still and remain dormant is when I first get him out of his crate in the morning. That is usually about 10 minutes worth of "still" time. Other than that he is all about the play.


----------



## PiedPiperInKC

Miss Molly May said:


> she sure does! We had to buy her, her own bed
> 
> View attachment 10194
> 
> 
> View attachment 10195


How much was that Costco bed?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

CaliBoy said:


> Cassidy's mom: I just love the photos in this thread of everyone's dogs. But your photo is really neat. In your photo, one of the dogs looks like they are resting their head on their daddy's shoulder. It brings back memories of my princess that passed away. She always would walk up to me and lay her head like that on my shoulder when I was laying on the couch.


Yep, that's exactly what Keefer does! :wub: We have two loveseats at right angles and he'll sit in the inside corner between the couches and alternate laying his head on me and Tom - from where he sits he can actually just tip back and forth between us without even moving his butt.


----------



## Tiffseagles

Otis is allowed up but he knows 'off'.


----------

